# Burning Hiram  )'(



## salohcin (Aug 10, 2013)

Any Brothers attending Burning Man this year? 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 10, 2013)

No, thanks. The closest I've ever gotten was it's original inspiration, Zozbra, which was created by a Brother many decades ago.


----------



## salohcin (Aug 12, 2013)

Wow.. very interesting! Thank you for sharing. I had never heard of it?


----------



## bjdeverell (May 20, 2014)

I've always wanted to go but it's too far away and having to travel 1600 miles to get home afterwards seems like it'd ruin the state of mind I "acquired" while there


----------



## salohcin (May 21, 2014)

Understandable.. But it is well worth  the effort 10 fold!! If you ever decide to go, you always have a Brother to camp with!


Freemason Connect


----------



## bjdeverell (May 22, 2014)

DEAL!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm a new MM. Could you tell me what "Burning Man" is?


----------



## bjdeverell (Aug 21, 2014)

Warrior1256 said:


> I'm a new MM. Could you tell me what "Burning Man" is?



First off: CONGRATULATIONS on being Raised!!! Burning Man is an annual, week long, artistic and altruistic event held in black rock desert; norther Nevada. It's a truly impressive experience for those lucky enough to participate. Tens of thousands of people converge and create a "city" of self expression in the middle of the barren desert. I've only ever experienced it through online videos, documentaries, and stories of people who've attended. But (fingers crossed) I'll be going one day. You should really do some research on it and take it for what it is - artistic. Many will get the wrong idea. Most notably, the more Religious among us will misinterpret what they see in the images and essentially call it evil. But frankly if you're a Master Mason, they'd call you evil anyway and we all know full well how far off the mark that is from the Truth. Hope this reply made sense; I'm extremely busy at the moment and tried to bust out a response real quick. Maybe I didn't ramble too much.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 21, 2014)

Informative info, thanks for the reply brother.


----------



## ARizo1011 (Aug 21, 2014)

bjdeverell said:


> First off: CONGRATULATIONS on being Raised!!! Burning Man is an annual, week long, artistic and altruistic event held in black rock desert; norther Nevada. It's a truly impressive experience for those lucky enough to participate. Tens of thousands of people converge and create a "city" of self expression in the middle of the barren desert. I've only ever experienced it through online videos, documentaries, and stories of people who've attended. But (fingers crossed) I'll be going one day. You should really do some research on it and take it for what it is - artistic. Many will get the wrong idea. Most notably, the more Religious among us will misinterpret what they see in the images and essentially call it evil. But frankly if you're a Master Mason, they'd call you evil anyway and we all know full well how far off the mark that is from the Truth. Hope this reply made sense; I'm extremely busy at the moment and tried to bust out a response real quick. Maybe I didn't ramble too much.




Wow great to know! I had no idea on this subject.


----------



## salohcin (Aug 22, 2014)

Excellent explanation bjdeverell.. and yes congratulations as well my Brother!
Burning Man is a paradigm shifting event. I personally have found many similarities in life lessons learned between it and Masonry. I could not recommend it more!!

This is what it feels like 







bjdeverell said:


> First off: CONGRATULATIONS on being Raised!!! Burning Man is an annual, week long, artistic and altruistic event held in black rock desert; norther Nevada. It's a truly impressive experience for those lucky enough to participate. Tens of thousands of people converge and create a "city" of self expression in the middle of the barren desert. I've only ever experienced it through online videos, documentaries, and stories of people who've attended. But (fingers crossed) I'll be going one day. You should really do some research on it and take it for what it is - artistic. Many will get the wrong idea. Most notably, the more Religious among us will misinterpret what they see in the images and essentially call it evil. But frankly if you're a Master Mason, they'd call you evil anyway and we all know full well how far off the mark that is from the Truth. Hope this reply made sense; I'm extremely busy at the moment and tried to bust out a response real quick. Maybe I didn't ramble too much.


----------



## JustinCC93 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hello Brother and fellow Burner. This was an excellent video. This year was my fifth burn.  Every one is its own unique experience. When I shared with some of the other Brothers from my Lodge that I was going to Burning Man, many were excited for me, wishing they could be going as well. Definitely a life experience, even now - despite how large it has become.


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 9, 2015)

I know a Brother who goes each year.


----------

